# Dónde soldar cable 3.5 en conector hembra??



## b0ngz (Abr 24, 2013)

buenas compañeros, os cuento desde el principio. he comprado un cable 3.5mm con conectores jack macho, lo he cortado por la mitad para soldarles en cada extremo un conector hembra y así tener dos alargadores.

el problema es que los 3 cables que hay, uno está sin funda no sé dónde soldarlos en el terminal. os dejo unas fotillos de lo que tengo.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## koin (Abr 24, 2013)

conecta el macho al hembra y prueba continuidad, por ejemplo entre el cable rojo y las laminas del conector hembra, y soldas cada cabla con el que tenga continuidad


----------



## guille990 (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola, el que esta sin funda va soldado al prensacable (esa chapita mas larga con dos salidas perpendiculares) si medís con un multimetro te va a dar continuidad con el anillo mas largo del terminal macho, este se usa como masa por eso no lleva recubrimiento el cable. 
Los otros dos cables va cada uno a uno de los terminales cortos, mucho cuidado cuando armas todo que no te quede algo en corto, y espera unos segundos entre soldadura y soldadura para que se enfríe el conector y no se funda.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

